# Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi walked away from a certain customer in 2004. Well, that’s what any hardcore forced-induction protagonist will tell you of the late, great “B5” S4’s demise. That particular car was the first S-car to be based on the A4 sedan and powered by a 270-hp twin-turbocharged V6. Back then, the S4 was the step up for rally fiends – a grown-up, higher dollar take on the all-wheel drive turbo genre inspired by the World Rally Championship, which also spawned the likes of the Subaru WRX and the Mitsubishi Lancer EVO. Highly tunable via a rich aftermarket, one could drop a few g’s on an S4 and toy with supercars at the track. And, if you ask the B5 loyalisti, the magic was lost when Ingolstadt shoehorned its burly 4.2 V8 into the B6 generation S4 - faster out of the box, but also more of a GT and with less tuning potential. Going back to forced induction… well, that has everyone talking for sure… from the loyal B5ers to most anyone else looking for a more efficient take on high performance.
* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic ([email protected])*

Nice review George http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IIRC wasn't the B5 S4 250 hp instead?


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (QUATTR0)*

You get the S mode on the shifter if you do not have Audi drive select. With Audi drive select, the car goes into S mode when you select "dynamic" or if you select it with the "individual" setting.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (VDUBfanatic)*

Are we getting S4 Avant as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (VDUBfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBfanatic* »_You get the S mode on the shifter if you do not have Audi drive select. With Audi drive select, the car goes into S mode when you select "dynamic" or if you select it with the "individual" setting.

That is true. I'd still prefer the S mode on the ADS car too, but that's just me. You only get one Individual setting (per key) and that's the only way to program a relatively quick jump from sport to normal shifting. It'd be nice to override quickly the car into Sport as you can override it into a particular gear with the paddles. 
BTW, the Sport Diff also gets one program (Auto I assume) when it is not paired with ADS).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (xgarage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xgarage* »_Are we getting S4 Avant as well?

No Avant for USA. They sold less than 200 last year. There's no business case.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_Nice review George http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IIRC wasn't the B5 S4 250 hp instead?

You are right. I will fix.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic ([email protected])*

Good article George. I totally agree that the TT's new shifter would look much better for the S-Tronic


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (iwantanaudi)*

Is it 2010 S4? I thought Edmunds is saying 2009 model but late in the year?! 
Also V6T is rather strange. Def prefer 3.0SC tag. Another interesting mention in the article is how the S4 couldn't fit a turbocharger well enough. My question is then: Why does the 2.0 engine featured in the A4 have a turbocharger vs. a supercharger in the S4. I mean the engine fits the same way correct?
Awesome article btw. Looking forward to this car's debut in the next year or so.




_Modified by tekieru at 11:50 AM 11/4/2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (tekieru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekieru* »_Is it 2010 S4? I thought Edmunds is saying 2009 model but late in the year?! 
Also V6T is rather strange. Def prefer 3.0SC tag. Another interesting mention in the article is how the S4 couldn't fit a turbocharger well enough. My question is then: Why does the 2.0 engine featured in the A4 have a turbocharger vs. a supercharger in the S4. I mean the engine fits the same way correct?
Awesome article btw. Looking forward to this car's debut in the next year or so.
_Modified by tekieru at 11:50 AM 11/4/2008_

It hits Europe as a 2009 model I assume as it hits Q1 next year (technically by American standards that would qualify as a 2010 if it's built in the 2009 calendar year). America gets it in the late summer/falll of 2009 and that makes it a 2010 model. This could be the reason for the difference between our calling it a 2010 and Edmunds callling it a 2009.
As for turbos. Well, for one the 4cyl isn't a V configuration and there's only one turbo, so packaging is not as tight. Also, we know a twin turbo V8 is coming - 4.0T FSI. It will go in cars like the A7 and A8. But placement in the smaller A4, A5 and Q5 models made the supercharger the better choice.


----------



## Sounerfan (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic ([email protected])*

George,
Any chance of getting those pics in a higher resolution for our wallpapers? Any video available? Thanks so much for giving us the scoop!
SF


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (Sounerfan)*

I didn't shoot video unfortunately. I'm working on a rewrite of the article for Motive. I'll see if JJ can do a few wallpapers with the originals as he's prepping to lay that article out for next week. I assume you're talking about the white beach shots. If you have preferences, let me know.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic ([email protected])*

No sunroof delete? BOO! I ordered both my last two A4's that way, and don't want it any other way (weight, cost, headroom). Maybe BMW will take my money


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (spinnetti)*

^
I also wanted to delete the sun/moon roof option. Unfortunately the sun/moon roof is standard but I still wouldn't mind saving a hundred or so pounds.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (tekieru)*

I don't think the weight savings is that much. In the S5 where it's all glass... maybe, but I doubt it in a normal sunroof. You know what would be interesting though... selling one without a glass roof... maybe one from carbon fiber or aluminum. That'd keep weight down.


----------



## Razor Back (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic ([email protected])*

Nice writeup. I am _really_ looking forward to this car







Who said you can't have your cake and eat it too? Faster, bigger, more efficient and more agile. Sign me up!
George, to echo what was said before, are these pics going up anywhere in a bigger format, ie wallpaper sized, anywhere?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (Razor Back)*

We'll be running a shorter and slightly different version of this article on Motive next week. I'll get with JJ and see if he wants to do some. Otherwise, I can throw a few together.


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic ([email protected])*

Sick, sick car! I hope US spec S4's will have the "19 RS4 style rims as an option?


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (PUMA4kicks)*

omg i would kill for one of these.......


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

Great writeup, looking forward to checking them out next fall.


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (PUMA4kicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PUMA4kicks* »_Sick, sick car! I hope US spec S4's will have the "19 RS4 style rims as an option? 

2nd that motion but hopefully not in hyper silver but gunmetal gray. Argh so tempting to wait for this car but gosh... its like 10K more than my future A4.


----------



## 95mk3jetta8v (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic ([email protected])*

I think the car looks great.
I would lose the V6T badge. I think the S4 in the grill and rear says it all.
- Rick


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (95mk3jetta8v)*

Wow, did you see the rear of that car? That just makes it right there.
Yep, I'd loose the V6T badge. Sounds a bit out of place, not to mention the SC induction.
I've been dreaming of a used B7 RS4. But now I'm sure liking the looks and performance of this newest S4. I love Audi's restrained and subtle body cues. They really make the car. And the new engine and drive train are very nice as well. Can't wait to test drive one.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

I'm in love...Except for the stupid V6T badges, wtf?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

from the article:
"Refinement was another important parameter for the 3.0T. It sees duty in 333-hp guise in the S4 and eventually the S5, but this engine is bound for plenty more Audis as the demand for more fuel-efficient engines rises. A 280-hp version of this mill has already been shown in the facelifted A6, while fitment in the Q5 is planned and we wouldn’t be surprised to see the 3.0T replace the base 3.6 in the Q7 when that model gets a facelift next year."
I hope this isn't the start of the vr6 being phased out. that would be incredibly disappointing


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_from the article:
"Refinement was another important parameter for the 3.0T. It sees duty in 333-hp guise in the S4 and eventually the S5, but this engine is bound for plenty more Audis as the demand for more fuel-efficient engines rises. A 280-hp version of this mill has already been shown in the facelifted A6, while fitment in the Q5 is planned and we wouldn’t be surprised to see the 3.0T replace the base 3.6 in the Q7 when that model gets a facelift next year."
I hope this isn't the start of the vr6 being phased out. that would be incredibly disappointing 

The 3.6 VR6 will likely be phased out in the Q7. I don't have intel for Touareg or Cayenne. I don't think you have much to worry about though in the case of transverse fitment (Passat for instance) as the Audi V6 simply won't fit mounted East-West (longitudinally).


----------



## gonorthanddub (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic ([email protected])*

I'll take 5, one each for imaginary house I own. then I'll take one imaginary S4 for the actual house I do own.


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (gonorthanddub)*

agree lost the V6T badge. Either go no badge or 3.0SC!


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

wow, i love this new s4, and tuning potential is welcome, that supercharger is good for 400hp+.


----------



## DEdubberSLC (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (areku_x)*

this car is sexy, and i cant help but notice it looks very much like the VW CC performance concept, coincidence, i doubt it. beautiful either way


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic ([email protected])*

why not a VR6 with turbo?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (umeng2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *umeng2002* »_why not a VR6 with turbo?

The Audi V6 is the more efficient and the only longitudinal application of the VR6 is the 3.6 used in the Q7 and Touareg. In the Q7 at least, it's about to be replaced by the 3.0T.


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The Audi V6 is the more efficient and the only longitudinal application of the VR6 is the 3.6 used in the Q7 and Touareg. In the Q7 at least, it's about to be replaced by the 3.0T.

I just find it hard that they couldn't make a longitudinal 3.0 or 3.2 liter VR6 and slap a turbo with FSI on it for less money than what they did.
Anyway, it looks like a great car. Lots of torque.


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic (spinnetti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spinnetti* »_No sunroof delete? BOO! I ordered both my last two A4's that way, and don't want it any other way (weight, cost, headroom). Maybe BMW will take my money









Ok. I don't get why the "performance" models from VWAG come with a sunroof automatically. Seems the folks that buy these cars more often don't want a sunroof. It is a shame, however, that the Avant doesn't make it here. I would much rather have the Avant (with or without a sunroof, but with an old-fashioned clutch-in-the-floor manual transmission) over the sedan. There is something special about a stealthy wagon that kicks sss and holds the dogs, ski-gear, and 4 people.


----------



## last911 (Mar 22, 2005)

George,
Are the seats as comfortable and functional as the previous S4, or are they the uncomfortable seats I have in my 2008 TT?


----------



## linty (Aug 20, 2005)

I like the new sport diff. How is this comparable to the Acura SH-AWD system?? Is it better or worse?? I noticed Audi's system is just on the rear wheels, why not the front wheels also like the SH-AWD??


----------



## reflexsgolf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (linty)*

"T" stands for anything forced induction???

lame excuse
still badass car.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (reflexsgolf)*

George, any progress with the wallpapers? I especially like this image.


----------



## Sounerfan (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Bump for the wallpapers
SF


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude Drives the 2010 Audi S4 S Tronic ([email protected])*

I'd buy this over the 335xi


----------

